# GT: Knicks vs. Bulls (4/8)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Fri Apr 8, 2005
8:00 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney






































Chris Duhon/Kirk Hinrich/Andres Nocioni/Antonio Davis/Jared Reiner


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For betting purposes:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=156821


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury going off in the 1st half. 23 points on 7-11 shooting. Crawford is also doing alright. 11 points, 3 assists, 3 steals in 22 minutes.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Awesome first after a good 1st half last night for Marbury!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT with a jumper, he now has 6.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Off. foul on Nocioni, he's 3rd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Hinrich with a jumper, he now has 8.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford with a jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Start of the 4th, Knicks up 79-76.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Chandler with a dunk.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Taylor with a foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gordon makes both.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Taylor with a layup


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Pargo jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Griffin, JYD makes 1-2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Pargo with a 3...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Sweetney, his 3rd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Davis made both FTs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury with a jumper...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury with a turnover.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Pargo, his 2nd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Chandler block on JYD, he's 2nd block.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Griffin fouled, makes both FTs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury misses a 3.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Hinrich with a basket, he has 17.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose with his 4th and 5th points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Offensive foul on Chandler


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury misses a jumper, KT off. rebound and put back.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kirk jumper, he has 19 now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Hinrich with an off. foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

JYD with a layup, he's got 8 now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gordon with a miss, KT with the rebound.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gordon with a basket, he has 23.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose picks up his 3rd foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gordon makes both FTs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

JYD took a 3???

Marbury picks up a loose ball foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Hinrich made a FT, Nocioni missed a jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ariza missed a 3.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we lose again folks, that is it we are out of the playoffs now, i repeat we have no hope of making the playoffs now after the loss tonight. The final was well who cares.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford with a shooting foul, Gordon hits both FTs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ariza with a layup, he has 4.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on KT, he's 5th.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Davis makes both FTs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford with a layup, he now has 22.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Game over, Knicks lose 102-94.


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Wonder if there will ever be that magical time again when both the Knicks and Bulls are good at the same time again? This coming from a Bulls fan, the whole rival is starting to wear off.


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Or should I say, it HAS completely worn off...


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

sorry about that but that really IS it, we are out ot the playoffs now


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Sorriest game thread I ever saw. One-man show for 3 pages. Nice job, Anima although I wonder for whom you ere posting play by play? Very funny. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Knicks Finally Go Down for the Count 



> Their fate no longer in doubt, the Knicks (29-46) have seven games left to cope with their failings. The losing streak is the team's longest in 20 years, since the 1984-85 team finished the season with a 12-game losing streak, a franchise record.





> By that time, the Knicks were also coming to grips with their formal elimination from the playoff race. Although mathematically alive, the Knicks' loss to the Nets made the matter academic: The Nets and Philadelphia each had 37 victories and because those teams play each other once more, one was guaranteed to reach 38 - a number the Knicks could not touch after Thursday's defeat.


 Time to plan ahead 



> Although they didn't know it at the time, the Knicks technically were eliminated from playoff contention in Thursday's 110-98 loss to the Nets. They were eight games behind eighth-place Philadelphia with eight to play, but the Nets and 76ers both had 37 wins and one game left against each other, meaning one was assured of 38 wins.





> The Knicks' biggest lead the rest of the way was 73-67 with 3:19 left in the third quarter. But Jennaro Pargo hit two big baskets in an 11-3 run that gave the Bulls an 87-82 lead with 6:44 to play as the Knicks ruined their chances with five turnovers in the final period.


----------

